# Mapmaking Discussion & Philosophy (WIP/Critique) > Pen and Paper / Traditional Methods >  Caves of chaos

## Simkin

Hi, this map will be a tribute to the Gary Gygax adventure for Dnd.  That was my first adventure as DM (30 years ago  :Shocked: ) and now that I've started a new campaign with my old friends, I would remember those good old days with a dungeon full of humanoids and monsters. 
I will do all the work by hand (lettering too  :Feeling sick: ).

### Latest WIP ###


Bye

----------


## Simkin

Hi, little upgrade... I will let the map mainly b/w with a little touch of colours here and there.

### Latest WIP ###

----------


## Adfor

This truly is a tribute, it looks fantastic so far.

Feel free to pass on any DM tips, I would certainly appreciate it. I'm always looking for new ways of doing things for my players, and 30 years is a lot of experience to pull from.

IR

----------


## Simkin

Hi Adfor ( or I can call u young DM... ) and thank you. 

My only tip for a DM is to prepare the adventure, but not to much, just in case one of your players has a very good idea. You will copy his intuition and achieve two objectives:
1. Your adventure will be better
2. Your player will be really satisfied when he will discover that his idea was right. (Naturally players don't have to know that you copy it!! ). 

Now the map... 
### Latest WIP ###


Well all is in italian... that's because my intention is to give the final version to my friends as a gift, but if someone want to know what the f*&# I wrote, just ask and I will translate.

----------


## Simkin

New update

### Latest WIP ###

----------


## Simkin

Another little upgrade:

### Latest WIP ###

----------


## Simkin

I finished the map, but because it is in A3 format, I had to scan it n two parts and then merge them with Gimp... so the digital version has some little problem in the middle.... 

### Latest WIP ###



Hope you enjoy it

----------

